# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Marrdhëniet Izraelo-Palestineze hyjnë në një erë të re.

## Albo

Zhvillime te reja historike po ndodhin ne rradhet e levizjes palistineze ku me ne fund, pas nje trysnie amerikane, Arafati pranoi te ndaje pushtetin e tij absolut me nje lider te ri te emeruar nga parlamenti palestinez, si kryeminister per te ndertuar shtetin e ri palestinez. Kryeministri i ri eshte Abu Mazen 

emerimi i te cilit eshte pritur me entuziazem ne Washington, pasi hap dritaren per administraten Bush qe te shpalosi planin e saj te paqes te mbiquajtur "roadmap to peace"- "harta e rruges per paqe". Ne kete plan, administrata Bush do te ofroje njohjen dhe krijimin e nje shteti palestinez krah per krah atij izraelit. Ne shkembim te heqjes dore nga terrorizmi dhe intifadat, amerikanet do te mbulojne koston financiare per te ngritur ne kembe institucionet palestineze dhe per ti dhene nje hov ekonomise palestineze qe aktualisht eshte inegzistente.

Plani pritet te beje thirrje edhe per ndalimin e te gjitha ofensivave ushtarake nga ana e Izraelit ne Gaza dhe Bregun Perendimor, ndalimin e instalimeve izraelite ne tokat e pushtuara, njohjen nga ana e izraelit te autoritetit te ri te krijuar ne Palestineze, terheqje graduale e forcave izraelite nga tokat e populluara nga palestinezet.

Me varrosjen e Akordit te Oslos, plani i ri i administrates amerikane ka per qellim qe te rinisi nga fillimi ne nje rruge te re procesin e paqes ne ate pjese te botes. Zhvillimet e reja jane te paprecedent deri me sot nga komunikimi direkt qe administrata Bush ka bere tek te dyja palet. Me pak fjale, administrata nuk e ka lene me paqen ne duart e te dy paleve, por po ua dikton paqen te dy paleve.

----------


## Albo

Kabineti i kryeministrit te pare palestinez u aprovua nga kuvendi palestinez duke plotesuar keshtu edhe kushtin e fundit te amerikaneve.

Kete jave pritet qe presidenti Bush te shpalose planin e tij per paqen ne lindjen e mesme. Nga ky plan dihet vetem qe adminstata amerikane beson ne ngritjen e nje shteti palestinez deri ne 2005, pret qe qeveria palestineze te vere nen kontroll grupet terroriste dhe shteti i izraelit te terhiqet gradualisht nga tokat palestineze qe mban nen kontroll. Palestinezet fitojne shtetin e tyre, izraelitet fitojne sigurine e tyre, amerikanet i japin fund nje konflikti qe ka 55 vjet qe nuk gjen zgjidhje.

----------


## Albo

Nje tjeter lajm i mire nga Lindja e Mesme, Colin Powell u takua dje me nje grup negociator Palestinez te kryesuar nga kryeministri i sapozgjedhur Mazen. Pas njohjes me planin e ri te paqes te paraqitur nga kuarteti nderkombetar (US + BE + Rusi + OKB), pala palestineze eshte shprehur dje se e pranon dhe mirepret planin e ri  te paqes dhe i ka hedhur poshte te gjitha rezervimet qe kishe shprehur me pare per planin.

Kjo ka gezuar administraten amerikane pasi me ne fund pala palestineze eshte treguar unanimisht e gatshme per ti dhene nje zgjidhje politike konfliktit. Topi kalon ne kembet e kryeministrit Izraelit i cili duhet te shprehet publikisht per pranimin e planit te paqes dhe te zotohet per ndermarrjen e hapave qe ky plan dikton per palen izraelite.

Edhe pse eshte ende heret per te qene optimist, ajo qe bie ne sy si dicka pozitive eshte klima e re e krijuar ne vend per ti dhene nje shans te ri paqes dhe per te hequr dore nga dhuna e dyanshme. Sic u shpreh edhe sekretari amerikan, deshira e mire nuk mungon tek te dy palet. Se sa do te jene ne gjendje te ndermarrin hapa konkrete per te permbushur detyrimet e planit te paqes, kjo ngelet per te pare me kohen.

----------


## Beqari002

U pa edhe me se njehere se ky plan i amerikaneve eshte i gjykuar te deshtoje dhe me te vertete qe ne start u pa deshtimi i tij me dorheqjen e pare nga kabineti i ri Palesitnez.
Eshte per te ardhur keq se si gjenden njerez sot ne kete vend ne kete Palestine e te bejne kompromise me gjakpirsit Izraelit.Si eshte e undur te bisedohet kur palestinezet quhen terrrorista e izraelitet te cilet vrasin per cdo dite nga dhjetra palestinez njeres te paqes.
E kot edhe kjo qeveri amerikane ne Palestine.
Pa qeveri te vet popullit palestinez nuk ka paqe atje.Cdo gje tjeter eshte e gjykuar ne deshtim si deri e sot jo vetem ketu por sicdo kund ne cdo vend tjeter te botes.

----------


## Enri

Per te bere me lehte te kaperdishme nga vendet arabe sulmin mbi Irakun , qeveria Amerikane risolli ne skene planin per pavaresine dhe krijimin e shtetit palestinez ne 2005, gjate vizites se fundit ne Lindjen e Mesme te te derguarit special te Washingtonit William Berns.
Sharoni nuk e pranoi kete propozim duke mos pranuar te heq dore dhe te largohet nga asnje prej tokave palestineze te pushtuara rishtazi nga ushtria izraeliane. Qeveria izraeliane po perpiqet ne kete menyre te fitoje kohe per te realizuar ndertimin e plote te Murit te cilin eshte duke ndertuar dhe qe ka perfshire tashme dhe nje pjese te Ripit Perendimor te lumit Jordan.
"Muri i Sigurise" (sic quhet nga qeveria izraeliane) perreth Rripit Perendimor dhe Jeruzalemit eshte e destinuar per te nderrruar rrenjesisht dhe totalisht pamjen gjeografike dhe politike te Lindjes se Mesme. 
Duke ndertuar nje mur tre here me te larte dhe dy here me te trashe se Muri i Berlinit (te cilin Gjermania Lindore e quante "Muri i Paqes" dhe Gjermania Perendimore "Muri i Turpit"), Izraeli pershin ne territorin e tij nje pjese te Bregut Perendimor. Ne te njejten kohe duke forcuar dhe blloqet ushtarake nbeper rruget perreth qyteteve palestineze bllokon plotesisht brenda tyre banoret palestinez.
Per here te pare nje perpjekje per te ndertuar nje mur u be ne Gaza (1987-1993) gjate Intifades se pare ( Luftes se shenjte ). Gjate asaj perpjekjeje ushtria izraeliane qarkoi me rrjete elektrike gjithe Rripin e Gazes ne menyre hermetike duke arritur te mbante nen pushtetin e tij ushtarak ne 16 vendbanimet palestineze te Rripit te Gazes dhe te kontrollonte plotesisht levizjet e palestinezeve te asaj zone.
Ne keto momente Izraeli zoteron 20% te territoreve te Gazes dhe kufizon 1.2 milion banoret e saj nga liria e tyre natyrale te levizin ne nje vend (Gaza) qe eshte vetem 2 here me e madhe se Washingtoni. 

Stadi i pare eshte te ndahet Izraeli defitivisht nga pjesa me e madhe e Bregut Perendimor. Muri ndjek kufirin e 1967 (per ata qe mund te mos e dine eshte viti i Luftes se 6 diteve) duke marre ne brendesi te tij mjaft vendbanime palestineze. Perfshin shume zona jetike per Palestinen dhe shume te tjera i pret me dysh. a) Kafin humbet 60 % te tokes se punueshme, b) qyteti Kalkilia jo vetem qe humbet token e punueshme , por dhe shkeputet nga pjesa tjeter e Bregut Perendimor. Kjo pjese e murit i kushton qeverise Izraeliane me shume se 1 million $ per km, dhe eshte e perforcuar me kulla ruajtese cdo 300 m.

Pjesa Veriore e Murit eshte e gjate 95 km dhe qeveria Izraelite synon qe me ndertimin e ketij muri jo vetem te perfshije tokat qe thame me siper, por njekohesisht dhe te mbroje dhe 11 vendbanimet ne Palestine te Izraelianeve. Gjithashtu duke bashkangjitur keto zona me shtetin e Izraelit do te kete eprsi diplomatike dhe poltike kur te rifillojne bisedimet mes te dy paleve per procesin perfundimtar te Palestines.
Ndodhemi sic mund ta keni kuptuar perpara nje zhvendosjeje strategjike te linjes "jeshile" (kufirit natyror te xonave te banuara nga popullsi Palestineze).
Gjithashtu ndertimi i Murit perreth Jeruzalemit eshte me pasoja akoma me teper katastrofike per lindjen e shtetit te Palestines pasi ne pjesen e Jeruzalemit Muri deperton thelle. Sic del qarte nga sa u pershkua me siper synimet e Izraelit qe u perpiluan ne Camp David dhe moren formen perfundimtare ne bisedimet e Tamba (me Bill Clinton), jane ato te mbajtjes me cdo kusht ne territorin e tij te te gjitha vendbanimeve te izraelianeve te ndertuara kohet e fundit (20 vjetet e fundit). 
Keto vertetohen dhe nga deklarimet e Kryeministrit Ariel Sharon dhe te ish- Ministrit te Brendshem Ben Eliezer qe : Muri ne kete zone s'perben vetem kufi politik, por dhe fizik.
Plani per qarkezimin e Jeruzalemit , per te cilin Sharon hapi "driten jeshile" ne fillim te vitit duhet te ndjeki kufirin e Jeruzalemit sic e kane percaktuar (ne menyre te njeanshme) mbas luftes se 1967 kur moren dhe jeruzalemin Lindor. 

Njekohesisht aneksimi i Jeruzalemit duhet te themi qe shkakton shume probleme per Izraelin pasi do perfshihen ne shtetin izraelian nje numer i madh palestinezesh duke e bre me te dukshem dhe ndryshimin demografik me pasoja dhe ne ndjenjen e pasigurise qe shteti izraelian e ka shume te zhvilluar...
Per te shmangur kete plani i Izraelit eshte te ndertoje rret Jeruzalemit nje Mur te Dyfishte, ku i pari te jete rreth qytetit, dhe i dyti te perfshije dhe vendbanimet hebreje ne rrethinat e tij!

Muri verior u ndertua kryesisht qe te ndaje dhe te nderprese cdo lidhje te Jeruzalemit me Ramalen (nga e cila besojne se organizohet pjesa me e madhe e sulmeve vetvrasese). Ne Lindje nje Mur tjeter ndan zonen e Abu Dish dhe te Azarise nga Jeruzalemi. Ne Jug pjesa tjeter e murit shtrihet n menyre te tille qe te ndaje Betlehemin nga Jeruzalemi duke e plotesuar izolimin e tij te plote nga te 4 anet e horizontit!

Mungesa e denimit te ketyre veprimeve ne kundershtim me te gjitha rregullat, normat morale, apo dhe Ligjt NDerkombetare (eshte ne kundershtim me pothuaj te gjitha rezolutat e OKB-se) s'ben gje tjetr vecse u jep zemer izraelianeve se "jane ne rruge te drejte" per te mposhtur perfundimisht(!?) terrorizmin. Perforcimi nga ana tjeter i banimeve hebreje ne Palestine do e veshtiresoje dhe do e e ngreje shume lart koston politike dhe ate ekonomike kur te vije dita qe ato do duhet te prishen...

Nese bisedimet per paqe (kurdo qe te zhvillohen) do permbajne shume ceshtje qe do kerkojne nje pergjigje nga Izraeli, ceshtja e Murit te Turpit dhe e vendbanimeve hebreje ne zonat e pushtuara palestineze duhet te perbejne nje bazen dhe strukturen kryesore te bisedimeve, pasi egziston rreziku i vertete dhe i prekshem qe te shkaterrohet cdo probabilitet i bashkegzistences midis dy popujve dhe akoma me gjere perben gjithashtu dhe nje rrezik per gjithe rajonin e Lindjes se Mesme.

Enri Hide

----------


## odisea e kurbet

Dear friends of the forum,
The war in Iraq is over but the official reason for its start remains sitll open-ended. The weapons of mass destruction (WMD) that Iraq was supposed to have had, have failed to materialise. Not only did America refuse Hans Blix and his team the right to return to Iraq but they themselves appear to have given up the search to find them. The latest news from the State Department is that this operation is winding down. 
So, having failed to justify this military campaign on the grounds of disarmment, they are now claiming that the brutal regime of Sadam Husseine was a threat to its people and neighbours alike.
This is partly true. Sadam was a brutal dictator of his own people but as for him being a threat to its neighbours anymore, this is highly questionable, to say the least.
Still, by conducting this war, America and Britain seem to be saying that if a country is in possession of WMD or a brutal opressor of a people they will be held accountable. A noble cause, I say. Let America then deal with Israel who is guilty of both charges. They have the largest arsenal of WMD and their brutal treatment of the Palestinian can only be compared to the treatment of the jews themselves at the hands of the Nazis. 
Unfortunately, this is not how America operates. Instead, they are now making loud noises about Syria's and Iran's weapons of mass destruction. In order to counter-act these acusations, Syria who is at present a non-permanent member of the UN Security Council has tabled a resolution which demands that all the Middle-East countries be declared free of such weapons. In other words, the countries of the area udergo vigorous checks by international inspectors, similar to those undergone by Iraq, to ensure they comply. This is a move fully supported by the other American suspect - Iran. That this resolution will be vetoed by America is a foregone conclusion. It has no interest in seeing Israel dissarm and for that matter Israel would not comply anyway. 
So, that brings us to the second issue - the occupation of Palestine, ongoing since 1948. Since the begining of the second Intifada in 2001 more than 2000 Palestinians have been killed by Israel with many more thousands made homeless because their homes were destroyed by the Israeli army.  And all the time the Israeli settlements have been spreading like cancer on Palestinian land. The only way for this desperate nation to respond is to see its young men blow themselves up in Israeli cities in search for freedom, which they with their selfless act will never live to witness. 
However, America has made it clear that it considers suicide bombing a terrorist act and one of the pre-conditions for a long-awaited settlement is that this bombing stops. This leaves the Palestinians with the only option of allowing their children to go and throw stones at tanks and military vehicles which, not infrequently answer back with bullets. America's stance begs the question - Are the children of the stones the only means of resistance allowed to the Palestinians in their fight for survival. 
Because, my friends, make no mistake about it. Just like there are certain arabs who would want to see an end to the state of Israel, many are the jews who think that the end of their problem will be the day when the last Palestinian is forced to leave his homeland. In the meantime, the children of the stones continue their struggle. JOIN THEM!!!

----------


## Albo

Kryeministri izraelit eshte shprehur se "kam rezervat e mia per planine  paqes" dhe ende nuk eshte marre nje qendrim perfundimtar nga Sharon. Sharon u takua me kryeministrin palestinez dy dite me pare, dhe e vetmja gje qe u ra dakord eshte qe "palet te takohen perseri per te diskutuar planin e paqes". Ishte nje takim ne te cilin te dy palet mbrojten qendrimet e tyre: izraelitet i kerkuan palestinezeve venien nen kontrollin e autoritetit palestinez te gjithe elementeve terroriste qe nderrmarin akte terroriste ndaj popullit izraelit, perpara se Izraeli te marri serriozisht planin e paqes; pala palestineze kerkoi terheqjen e trupave izraelite nga Bregu Perndimor dhe Ripi i Gazes perpara se qeveria e re palestineze te permbushi detyrimet e saj te planit te paqes.

Ajo qe do te jete decizive, eshte vizita e Sharon ne Washington te marten e kesaj jave, por qe u anullua nga Sharon per arsye te nje sulmi te rri terrorist ne Izrael te marre persiper nga Hezbullah. Takimi Bush-Sharon eshte teper vendimtar per te ardhmen e planit te paqes pasi SHBA ne kete pike ka arritur te marri pranimin ne parim te pales palestineze, por ende nuk ka arritur qe te marri aprovimin pa rezerva te izraeliteve. Palestinezet presin qe presidenti Bush te ushtroje presin mbi Sharon qe te pranoje planin e ri te paqes dhe te filloje implementimin e tij.

Eshte ende e paqarte se cfare do te dali nga takimi Sharon-Bush, por ajo qe eshte e qarte eshte se Bush ka ndermarre nje pergjegjesi teper te madhe ne mbare lindjen e mesme, dhe fati i suksesit ne Irak eshte ne menyre te drejtperdrejte i varur me ecurine pozitive te planit te paqes midis izraelit dhe palestines. Nese ky plan paqe deshton sic deshtoi dhe Akordi i Oslos, te gjitha investimet dhe planet e SHBA-se per lindjen e mesme deshtojne, jo vetem ne Irak por ne mbare boten arabe.

Konflikti palestine-izrael eshte celesi i paqes dhe stabilitetit te mbare botes arabe, dhe realiteti i ri i krijuar me clirimin e Irakut, ka hapur nje dritare te re shpresendjellese per paqen ne lindjen e mesme.

----------


## Vinny_T

Politika e jashteme amerikane eshte e drejtuar nga lobby super potent cifut i cili dikton zerin e tij keshtu qe pjesa tjeter jane karramele e cokollata.
Vetem nqs arabet arrijne te krijojne ne SHBA nje lobby te fuqishem si ai cifut atehere mund te flitet per nje zgjidhje llogjike e te barabarte te problemit palestinez.
Izraeli zoteron arme te shkaterimit ne mase, pushton per dite teritore palestineze, ka shkelur me dhjetra rezoluta nderkombetare...lista eshte e gjate, me nje fjale nqs amerika donte te bente dicka per te rregulluar kete problem mund te perdorte te njetat argumenta si ne luften e Irakut.
Kjo pyetje ju drejtua ne konferencen e shtypit dhe James Robin nga

----------


## Vinny_T

disa gazetare dhe e anashkaloi jo pa problem po me mjeshteri duke folur per tema te tjera.
Duket qesharake si lufte kur perballe palestinezeve qe gjuajne me gure kemi nje shtet si Izraeli qe aktualisht eshte nga shtete me te armatosura ne bote.

----------


## odisea e kurbet

Faleminderit Vinny T. Qendrimi yte te ben nder. Eshte kollaj te harrosh te verteten kur byrimi yte i vetem i te dhenave jane faqet e shtypit amerikan. Fatkeqesisht, e verteta do guxim dhe guximi s'eshte per te gjithe. Keshtuqe deturohemi ne shumicen e rasteve te lexojme artikuj te perkthyer nga 'New York Times' ne kete forum. Ceshtja Palestineze eshte nje plag e hapur ne ndergjegjen e njerezve per te cilet drejtesia ka akoma kuptim. Rekordi amerikan ne kete fushe eshte shume negligjent, keshtuqe u lutem antareve te nderuar te forumit te mos ta perdorin kete vend si platform per opinionin 'anti-arab, pro-izraelit' amerikan.
Faleminderit dhe njehere VinnyT
Odisea e Kurbetit

----------


## Albo

> Politika e jashteme amerikane eshte e drejtuar nga lobby super potent cifut i cili dikton zerin e tij keshtu qe pjesa tjeter jane karramele e cokollata.


Pretendimi juaj me lart eshte nje pretendim falls pasi nuk eshte "lobi super potent cifut" qe e mbeshtet Izraelin, por vete populli amerikan ne mase. Kjo eshte arsyeja perse si republikanet dhe demokratet kur vine ne shtepine e bardhe e mbeshtesin shtetin e izraelit, pasi ai ishte nje krijese ruso-amerikane, kunder deshires se europianeve per te patur nje shtet izraelit. Dhe sa per informacion, lobi cifut mban krahun e majte ne politiken amerikane, pra mbeshtet me shume demokratet se sa republikanet. Ne Shtepine e Bardhe eshte nje republikan dhe jo nje demokrat.




> Vetem nqs arabet arrijne te krijojne ne SHBA nje lobby te fuqishem si ai cifut atehere mund te flitet per nje zgjidhje llogjike e te barabarte te problemit palestinez.


Arabet jane njerezit me te pasur ne bote, pasi ata i shesin botes 60% te prodhimit bruto te naftes dhe gazit natyror. Pra, arabeve nuk u mungojne te ardhurat financiare per te perballur dhe tejkaluar influencen ekonomike izraelite ne Washington. Washingtoni ne 1948 ndihmoi izraelitet qe te riktheheshin me force ne token e tyre pas 6 vjeteve hollokaust, ashtu sic kane patur maredhenie tradicionale teper te ngushta me shtete si Irani, Egjipti, Arabia Saudite e me rradhe. Qyteterimi islamik eshte ndryshe nga ai perendimor dhe ka dallime te forta fetare ne mes si per perendimoret edhe per arabet.




> disa gazetare dhe e anashkaloi jo pa problem po me mjeshteri duke folur per tema te tjera.
> Duket qesharake si lufte kur perballe palestinezeve qe gjuajne me gure kemi nje shtet si Izraeli qe aktualisht eshte nga shtete me te armatosura ne bote.


Kurse disa njerez qe nuk e njohin historine e popullit palestinez, mundohen te shprehin anti-semitizmin e tyre alla-europian per shtetin e Izraelit. Palestinezet asnjehere ne historine e tyre moderne nuk kane qene te lire apo shtet, kane qene gjithmone nen diktatin e Egjiptit, Jordanise apo Izraelit. Ne kete konflikt Izraelitet mundohen te ruajne ate shtet qe kane krijuar dhe begatuar ne 55 vjetet e fundit, teksa palestinezet perpiqen qe me ne fund te fitojne ate shtet dhe ate sovranitet qe nuk e kane njohur kurre me pare ne historine e tyre moderne.

----------


## Albo

Risia e planit te fundit te paqes, eshte angazhimi ne te te "kuartetit" SHBA + OKB + BE + Rusi. SHBA ende mban mbi supe rolin e mediatorit kryesor pasi vetem SHBA mund te garantoje dhe sponsorizoje cdo plan paqe ne lindjen e mesme, por ajo qe eshte premtuese, eshte se komuniteti nderkombetar me ne fund po flet te njejten gjuhe ne lindjen e mesme.

Historia e 55 vjeteve te fundit te shtetit te izraelit, ka nxjerre ne dite disa ferkime te hershme midis qendrimet ruso-amerikan dhe Eurpianeve. Per cudine e historise se shkuar, SHBA dhe Rusia si gjate luftes se ftohte, edhe me pak kane patur gati te njejtin qendrim me ate amerikan ne mbrojtje te shtetit te izraelit. Kuptohet qe impenjimi dhe angazhimi rus ka qene me i vogel dhe indirekt ne procesin e paqes, por perseri konflikti ne lindjen e mesme ka qene mbase e vetmja krize nderkombetare ku ruset dhe amerikanet nuk kane patur dallime dhe perplasje te forta. Te dy palet se bashku me Britanine kane qene sponsorit kryesor te idese per krijimin e nje shteti izraelit pas luftes se II boterore.

Ajo qe e ka demtuar shume procesin e paqes dhe ka luajtur ne favor te diktatoreve ne boten arabe ka qene qendrimi gati i hapur anti-semitik i vendeve katolike europiane. Implikimi i Kishes Katolike ne krizen aktuale, ka ardhur si pasoje e nje politike te hershme te Vatikanit per te demtuar imazhin e popullit izraelit ne bote, me arsyetimin se "populli i izraelit eshte populli qe kryqezoi Shpetimtarin". Nga ana tjeter, populli i i Izraelit eshte populli i Zotit qe besojne te gjithe te krishteret. Gjithashtu, gjate luftes se II boterore, Vatikani e pranoi hollakaustin ne menyre indirekte duke mos e denuar dhe denoncuar ate. Dihet qe Kisha Katolike ka nje ndikim te jashtezakonshme ne Europe dhe ajo ka qene burimi kryesor i ndenjave anti-semitiste ne Europe. Keto ndjenja jane manifestuar ne menyre konstante ne keshillin e OKB-se ku vendet europiane kane dale ne menyre te hapur kunder interesave te shtetit te izraelit. Edhe sot e kesaj dite shteti i Izraelit ka ferkime te forta me shume qeveri europiane dhe racizmi anti-semitik i popujve europiane vazhdon te manifestohet dhe mbahet gjalle.

----------


## Albo

Zhvillimet me te fundit nga lindja e mesme jane teper, teper premtuese dhe shpresendjellese. Tashme konflikti ka arritur te marri nje kontekst te ri fale nje afrimiteti krejt origjinal dhe te menduar mire nga administrata Bush. Arritja me e madhe e deritanishme e planit te paqes eshte futja e konfliktit serrisht ne konture politike duke i dhene fund ne menyre te pakthyeshme dhunes nga te dy palet.

Risite e fundit:

1. Kryeministri izraelit Ariel Sharon pranon perpara popullit izraelit planin e paqes te ofruar nga kuarteti nderkombetar dhe ia serviri qeverise se tij per miratim. Plani u miratua edhe nga qeveria e tij, pavaresisht se plani hasi ne nje oponence nga spektri i ekstremit te djathte ne qeverine e Sharon.

2. Sharon dhe Abu Mazen, pas takimit te tyre te pare, rane dakord qe te takon serrisht per te negociuar hapat qe plani i paqes dikton mbi te dy palet. Kjo eshte nje hap optimist ne vetvete pasi me ne fund Izraeli gjeti partnerin serioz qe nuk e kish tek Arafati dhe populli palestinez nuk ka me nje perfaqesim individual por institucional.

3. Pas pranimit ne parim pa rezerva te planit si nga Palestinezet edhe nga Izraelitet, topi diplomatik u rikthye ne Washington tek kembet e presidentit Bush i cili i pershendeti qendrimet e te dy paleve. Bush tashme mendon se ka ardhur koha qe ai te marri pjese vete direkt ne kete inisiative duke vizituar rajonin. Ai planifikon dy vizita dhe dy takime kryesore: a) Samitin ne Egjipt ku do te takohet me kryeministrat e Izraelit dhe Palestines per te ndare detyrat qe dikton plani i faqes dhe per ti hapur rrugen implementimit te planit te paqes. b) Takimin me "boten arabe" i cili ka per te ndodhur ne Jordani perpara takimit ne Egjipt.

4. Palet ne konflikt kane moderuar qendrimet e tyre ndjeshem para samitit me presidentin Bush, ne menyre qe te fitojne me shume kredibilitet ne syte e opinionin nderkombetar dhe administrates amerikane. Si shembull: kryeministri izraelit Sharon ka pranuar publikisht qe Ripi i Gazes dhe nje pjese e Bregut Perendimor jane "toka te pushtuara" nga Izraeli dhe nuk eshte ne interes te sigurise dhe ekonomise izraelite qe keto toka te vazhdojne te jene te pushtuara. Ai e pergatiti opionin publik ne vendin e tij se ata duhet te jene te gatshem te pranojne te bejne leshime ne shkembim te sigurise dhe paqes se humbur. Kryeministri palestinez Mazen nga ana e tij ka lene te kuptohet se ai eshte ne kontakt dhe diskutime me te gjitha organizatat terroriste ne Palestine dhe ka arritur qe te marri mirekuptimin e tyre per nje armepushim ne rast se te dy palet tregojne seriozitetin e duhur karshi planit te paqes.

Zhvillimet e fundit jane teper premtuese per nje te ardhme ne paqe e harmoni per dy popuj qe do te jetojne krah per krah njeri-tjetrit ne dy shtete te ndryshme qe ndajne nje rip kaq te ngushte toke.

----------


## Vinny_T

Albo!
Ta kam thene dhe ne nje teme tjeter merru me mire me informatike pasi aty ndofta do kesh sukses se per politiken e mardheniet nderkombetare kemi shans qe nuk kemi njeri si ty ne krye se do kishim çdo tre muaj lufte boterore.
Historia e palestines dhe e lindjes se mesme eshte teper e komplikuar per tu thjeshtesuar kaq shume sa mundohesh ta besh ti ketu e ta reduktosh problemin ne takimet Bush, Sharon...
Lobi çifut eshte lobi me i fuqishem ne amerike dhe kete spo ja mesoj une ktu asnjeriu pasi eshte fakt qe njihet boterisht dhe mos luaj rrolin e naivit.
Palestina ka qene koloni e anglezeve si dhe shume vende te lindjes se mesme e nqs sot kemi keto plage te hapura ne lindjen e mesme i kemi fale politikes kolonizuese angleze qe e lane ne ate gjendje rajonin. 

Ja ç'fare shkruan ti me siper:

Kurse disa njerez qe nuk e njohin historine e popullit palestinez, mundohen te shprehin anti-semitizmin e tyre alla-europian per shtetin e Izraelit. Palestinezet asnjehere ne historine e tyre moderne nuk kane qene te lire apo shtet, kane qene gjithmone nen diktatin e Egjiptit, Jordanise apo Izraelit. Ne kete konflikt Izraelitet mundohen te ruajne ate shtet qe kane krijuar dhe begatuar ne 55 vjetet e fundit, teksa palestinezet perpiqen qe me ne fund te fitojne ate shtet dhe ate sovranitet qe nuk e kane njohur kurre me pare ne historine e tyre moderne.

Palestinezet nuk kane qene te lire po te kolonizuar nga anglezet po kjo su heq te drejten te kene pasur nje shtet te tyren ashtu si dhe Shqiperia vendi yne qe ka qene e pushtuar rreth 20 shekuj dhe prape ka rrezistuar e kemi gjuhen dhe traditat tona sot.
Izraeli nqs e njef historine ka bere politike kolonizuese keto 55 vitet e fundit si thua ti e spo mundohet te ruaje shtetin e vet po po pushton toka palestineze dita dites.
Izraeli filloi te sillte rreth viteve 1950 e ketej vapore te mbushur me çifut nga gjithe bota ne Izrael blinte toka palestineze ne fillim dhe ne to futeshin çifut. Me pas palestinezet ndiqeshin nga trojet e tyre dhe ne kete menyre u rrit shteti Izrael dhe hegjemonia e tij ne rrajon.
Sot shtrirja e shtetit Izraelit nuk po behet me blerjen e tokave palestineze po me pushtimin e tyre. Kolonet Izraelit çdo dite zabtojne toka palestineze me ndihmen e ushtrise te superarmatosur izraelite dhe me mbeshtetjen e amerikes.
Ate qe po ben Izraeli ne Palestine eshte me keq se çfare beri serbi ne Kosove pasi fundi fundit Kosova ne ligjin nderkombetar ishte pjese e Jugosllavise kurse Palestina asnjehere nuk eshte njohur si pjese e Izraelit. Izraeli eshte nje superfuqi per sa i perket armatimit te ushtrise se tij, zoteron arme te shkaterimit ne mase shume me teper se Iraku shkel me dhjetra rezoluta te kombeve te bashkuara dmth ka te njetat simptoma si Iraku dhe jo vetem qe Amerika nuk e ka sulmuar ndonjehere po as qe i ka vajtur nder mend qe ta paralajmeroje e akoma me kq e mbeshtet ne polotiken kolonizotore qe ai ben!
Nje pjese e shteteve arabe eshte e vertete qe jane shume te pasura megjithate kjo nuk do te thote qe detyrimisht te kene nje lobi te forte ne SHBA.
Lobi çifut eshte nga me te fuqishmit ne disa vende te botes dhe mbeshtet me sukses politiken ekspansioniste izraelite dhe kjo eshte e thjeshte te kuptohet pasi u ben vite qe teritoret e shtetit Izraelit zmadhohen dhe ato te Palestines zvogelohen dhe asnje fuqi perendimore nuk nderhyn ne krah te Palestines!
Pershendetje

----------


## Albo

> Palestinezet nuk kane qene te lire po te kolonizuar nga anglezet po kjo su heq te drejten te kene pasur nje shtet te tyren ashtu si dhe Shqiperia vendi yne qe ka qene e pushtuar rreth 20 shekuj dhe prape ka rrezistuar e kemi gjuhen dhe traditat tona sot.



Izraelitet tokat palestineze nuk i futuan me lufte kunder britanike por kunder egjiptianeve dhe jordanezeve. Asnje shtet koloni e britanise nuk eshte "e prapambetur" pasi nese ne ate pjese te botes kemi shtete dhe republika dhe jo monarki dhe sulltane, kjo eshte merite e ndikimit te britanikeve ne ato shoqeri. Po te mos ishte per ndikimin britanik, ajo pjese e botes do te ishte me e izoluar nga pjesa tjeter e botes se sa eshte sot. Asnje popull arab nuk ushqen urrejtje ndaj kohes se sundimit britanik por kane rezerva ne lidhje me ndarjen e kufijve qe britaniket bene para se te largoheshin nga rajoni.

Dhe sa per dijeni, asnje shtet arab nuk e njeh "shtetin e Palestines", asnje! Te gjithe i referohen si "populli i palestines" dhe asnje prej ketyre vendeve arabe nuk eshte i lumtur per hapat premtuese te planit te paqes pasi nje zgjidhje e konfliktit do te thote qe shoqerite arabe te mos solidarizohen me pas popullit palestinez por ti kthejne syte nga problemet e mprehta shoqerore ne shoqerite e tyre. Kjo eshte arsyeja perse presidenti Bush perpara se te takoje palet vec e vec do te beje nje takim me lidhjen arabe ku marrin pjese te gjithe liderat arabe.




> Historia e palestines dhe e lindjes se mesme eshte teper e komplikuar per tu thjeshtesuar kaq shume sa mundohesh ta besh ti ketu e ta reduktosh problemin ne takimet Bush, Sharon...


Problemi i lindjes se mesme nuk eshte i komplikuar as ne aspektin shoqeror dhe as ne aspektin ekonomik. Konflikti ka qene dhe vazhdon te jete i veshtire per arsye POLITIKE pasi si palestina dhe Izraeli deri dje nuk kishin vullnetin politik per ti dhene nje zgjidhje problemit. Ne konflikt marrin pjese 3 pale: Izrael, Palestine, Bota arabe.

Ajo qe administratat e tjera amerikane anashkaluan ne planet e tyre te paqes ishte pikerisht kjo pala e trete ne konflikt qe ndikon negativisht ne zgjidhjen e konfliktit. Bota arabe edhe pas 55  vjetesh ende nuk njeh sovranitetin e shtetit te Izraelit dhe kjo ben qe cdo plan paqe qe administratat amerikane tu servirnin palestinezeve te mos pranohej nga Arafat. Arsyeja perse Arafat nuk lidhej me faktin se plani nuk ishte i favorshem per palestinezet, perkundrazi, por se ai nuk donte te shihej ne lindjen e mesme si njeriu qe beri paqen me Izraelin, me ate Izrael qe shikohet si armik i perjetshem ne boten arabe. Arafati po te pranonte do te merrte mbase nje cmim te ri paqeje ne Perendim, dhe nje fatua per ta hequr qafe nga bota arabe.

Ajo qe presidenti Bush beri ndryshe nga parardhesi i tij Klinton ishte pikerisht distancimi i interesave amerikane nga rajoni per aq kohe sa palet nuk vinin ne vete qe tu rikthehej vullneti per te bere paqe. Perfundimi i mandatit 8 vjecar te presidentit Klinton shenoi edhe deshtimin total te Akordit te Oslos ku presidenti Klinton kishte investuar aq shume kohe personalisht. Leksioni qe nxorri administrata e re e presidentit Bush nga ky deshtim ishte pikerisht se paqja ne lindjen e mesme nuk ka per te ardhur asnjehere vetem nga renia dakord e dy paleve, por do te vije ne nje plan me te gjere, ate te njohjes se shtetit te Izraelit nga mbare bota arabe. Pra presidenti Bush evintoi edhe nje pale te trete ne konflikt, boten arabe. Lufta ne Irak dhe rritja e prezences amerikane ne rajonin e lindjes se mesme kane per qellim jo vetem te fitojne luften mbi terrorizmin por edhe te krijojne kushte te tilla qe nje paqe reale e prekshme te zere rrenje ne rajon.




> Izraeli nqs e njef historine ka bere politike kolonizuese keto 55 vitet e fundit si thua ti e spo mundohet te ruaje shtetin e vet po po pushton toka palestineze dita dites.


Sipas sondazheve me te fundit ne Izrael, 2/3 e popullit Izraelit eshte i gatshem tu leshoje tokat nen kontrollin izraelit ne Ripin e Gazes dhe Bregun Perendimor, VETEM ne shkembim te paqes dhe sigurise. E thene me fjale te tjera, populli izraelit eshte i gatshem tua lere ne dore sigurine e ketyre tokave vete autoritetit palestinez, nqs ky autoritet do te mbaje kontroll e rregull dhe nuk do te lejoje organizata terroriste te sulmojne popullsine e pafajshme izraelite.

Problemi i Izraelit eshte intifada dhe organizatat terroriste qe nderrmarin akte terroriste ndaj popullsise izraelite. Problemi i palestinezeve eshte se ata duan te fitojne kontroll mbi token e tyre por kete nuk e bejne ne rruge politike por ne rruge militante terroriste. Vete palestinezet kane zgjedhur konfliktin e armatosur perpara atij politik dhe kur vjen fjala tek forca ushtarake, jo Palestina, por mbare bota arabe nuk mund te perballet me ushtrine izraelite.




> Ate qe po ben Izraeli ne Palestine eshte me keq se çfare beri serbi ne Kosove pasi fundi fundit Kosova ne ligjin nderkombetar ishte pjese e Jugosllavise kurse Palestina asnjehere nuk eshte njohur si pjese e Izraelit.


Ndryshimi midis palestinezeve dhe shqiptareve ne Kosove eshte nje ndryshim drastik principor. Shqiptaret nuk luftuan per te shkaterruar shtetin e Serbise, shqiptaret luftuan per te fituar lirine e popullit te Kosoves nga diktati serb. Shqiptaret e ndertuan qeverine e tyre ne Kosove ne ilegalitet qe perpara se konflikti te shperthente ne lufte, kur Autoriteti Palestinez ne ilegalitet merr vetem arme dhe para per te financuar ata terroriste qe hedhin veten ne ere duke vrare njerez te pafajshem. Mos bej gabimin te heqesh paralele midis te dy konflikteve.

----------


## Vinny_T

Rilexo dhe nje here çfare shkruaj, kupto thelbin e asaj qe shkruaj e pastaj mund te kthesh nje pergjigje mbi mendimin tim e jo duke kapur tre rrjeshta ne 50 fjali qe kam shkruajtur pasi gjerat duhen vene ne konteks e ne rrjedhim te atyre qe them.
Televizioni francez eshte i mbushur me çifut,pjesa me e madhe e mediave po ashtu, ne televizionet publike franceze qe normalisht duhet te flitet per çdo problem te shoqerise pasi dhe taksat per kete i paguan populli, perdoret si suport i lobit çifut dhe gjithe njerezve t infiltruar prej tij.
Shiko realitetin perballe dhe mos perdor argumente qesharake pasi Izraeli per dite pushton e kolonizon toka te tjera palestineze e ky eshte fakt i pamushueshem pasi gjithe mediat e botes flasin per kete.
Intifada eshte perdorur dhe perdoret pasi nuk ka me asnje lloj mundesie tjeter nga ana e palestinezeve per te negocjuar.
Une per vete personalisht nuk e mbeshtes kete menyre perkundrazi e denoj se vriten shume njerez te pafajshem por njerez te pafajshem vriten dhe kur ushtria izraelite me tanket, raketat, murtajat e gjithe arsenalin e saj luftarak godet trojet palestineze. Po ashtu u vrane dhe ne irak me mijera te pafajshem te cilet nuk kerkuan qe dikush tu hidhte bomba ne teritorin e tyre pasi per fatin e tyre te keq aty ndodheshin rezervat me te medha te botes pas arabise saudite.
Kjo eshte politika e me te fortit keshtu qe sejcili gjen armet e veta per tu mbrojtur pasi po te kishin arsenalin luftarak te Izraelit nuk besoj se palestinezet do beheshin kamikaze po do dergonin raketat drejt Izraelit.

----------


## Albo

Nga takimi i dyte i dy kryeministrave, rezultati ishte me i mire se sa pritej. Fryma e diskutimeve ishte teper e mire, aqsa dy delegacionet darkuan se bashku ne tavolinen e bisedimeve. Ky takim paraprinte takimin e ardhshem ne Jordani ku secili nga kryemistrat do te takoje vec e vec presidentin Bush. Me kete ne mendje, te dy kryeministrat  u munduan qe te fitojne pike ne syte e administrates amerikane dhe vete opinionin boteror duke i moderuar ndjeshem qendrimet e tyre.

Kryeministri Sharon premtoi lirimin e disa te burgosurve palestineze, terheqjen graduale te ushtareve izraelite nga tokat e pushtuara dhe dhenien e 25000 leje-kalimeve per palestinezet qe kerkojne pune ne Izrael.

Kryeministri Mazen nga ana e tij befasoi izraelitet me deklaraten e tij ku ai beri publik faktin se ai dhe njerezit e tij kane qene ne kontakt te rregullt me te gjitha kreret e organizatave terroriste ne Palestine dhe ka shprese qe brenda javes qe vjen ai te sjelle nje armepushim nga keto organizata. Ky premtim i Mazen nuk eshte plotesisht ajo qe Izraeli kerkon, arrestimin dhe carmatimin e ketyre organizatave, por pavaresisht nga kjo, ky lajm eshte teper shpresendjelles. Kryeministri Mazen i ka te gjitha mundesite per ti vene nen kontroll keto organizata, por ai nuk e ben nje gje te tille pasi i trembet se nje qendrim i tille radikal do te sillte nje lufte civile te mundshme ne rradhet e fraksioneve palestineze.

Presidenti Bush nga ana e tij, perpara se te shkoje ne Egjipt te takohet me kreret arabe, do te takohet me aleatet e tij europiane dhe vendet e G8. Ne keto takime Bush pritet tu beje partnereve te qarte dy gjera:

1. Izolimin e plote te Jaser Arafat dhe anashkalimin e tij nga plani i ri i paqes. Kete ai do tia beje me te qarte se kujtdo Frances, pasi ministri i jashtem Francez eshte i vetmi minister i cili ka vizituar Arafatin sapo plani i ri i paqes u be publik.

2. Presidenti Bush do tu kerkoje vendeve me te industrializuara ne bote qe te rrisin influksin e ndihmave ekonomike dhe investimeve per qeverine e re Palestineze, ne menyre qe te forcoje pozitat e kryeministrit Mazen ne syte e popullit te tij.

Bush do te takoje te dy kryeministrat ne Jordani vec e vec e jo se bashku pasi eshte ende heret ne procesin e paqes per te filluar negociata intensive 3 paleshe. Ajo qe Bush pret te nxjerri nga keto takime eshte berja e qarte paleve se SHBA dhe vete ai, eshte teper i perkushtuar per ti sjelle paqen rajonit pa marre parasysh kohen dhe koston financiare qe ky pakt paqeje do te kerkoje. Ajo qe Bush pret nga palet eshte nje shtrengim duarsh ne prani te tij dhe nje njohje te paleve te sovranitetit te njeri-tjetrit. Mazen do te njohe sovranitetin e shtetit te Izraelit, kurse Sharon pritet te pranoje idene e nje shteti sovran palestinez pasi trupat izraelite te terhiqen prej tyre.

Ky eshte vetem fillimi dhe arritja me e madhe deri me sot eshte fakti se procesi i paqes ne lindjen e mesme po i rikthehet procesit politik duke hequr dore nga dhuna.

----------


## Orku

Valle e re me muzike te vjeter !!!!


Per mua nuk ka asnje dyshim se paqja u nevojitet palestinezeve me shume se izraeliteve sepse ata jane me te varfer dhe me te pazhvilluar ekonomikisht, ta keqarmatosur dhe me nje infrastrukture te shkaterruar. Kam bindjen se shumica e palestinezeve enderrojne nje jete ndryshe nga ajo qe bejen sot nen masakrat e komandove israelite, nen goditjet e predhave te tankeve te tyre qe nuk kursejne as femijet, nen shperthimin e bombave <> te aeroplaneve dhe helikoptereve te cilat jo rrallehere bien mbi tregjet ushqimore dhe lagje civilesh e deri tek buldozeret qe rrafshojne shtepite me gjithe njerez brenda sepse qeveria e izraelit ka vendosur qe t'iu konfiskoje token shekullore per te sjelle aty te parin sharlatan te bardhe qe per te marre 20 000 dollare ne dore, vend pune dhe shtepi gratis pranon te nderroje fene dhe emrin.

Eshte krejt e qarte qe askush nuk deshiron te jetoje ferrin e lartpermendur prej deshires apo mentalitetit. Por ai komb midis harreses per nje padrejtesi historike, spastrimeve etnike, genocidit, masakrave, vrasjeve, shpronesimeve, poshtrimeve nga njera ane dhe mosharreses nga ana tjeter ka zgjedhur te dyten.  Ata nuk duan nje mireqenie te ngritur mbi nje atdhe te copetuar nga pushtuesi, mbi gjakun e atyre dhjetra mijera te pafajshemve qe u vrane nen dhunen e eger te spastrimit etnik, mbi varret e femijeve te tyre qe nuk u rriten kurre, mbi shpirtrat e atyre qe nuk u linden kurre, mbi sakrificen e atyre qe dhane jeten duke luftuar nje fuqi berthamore, mbi nderin dhe dinjitetin e neperkembur ne kundershtim me cdo ligj dhe moral te nje kombi qe jeton si refugjat ne token e tij. Ata kane zgjedhur rezistencen per hir te vendit dhe kombit te tyre.

Disa prej analisteve dhe politikaneve te shtetit te vetem ne bote qe mbeshtet izraelin (USA) mundohen ta paraqesin rezistencen e lartpermendur jo si nje zgjedhje te nje kombi por si nje imponim prej nje udheheqjeje te gabuar terroriste dhe kriminale. 

Pa dashur te komentoj se shteti prej nga vijne keto perkufizime eshte financuesi nr 1 i pushtuesve, dua te them dy gjera:

1 - Se pari a nuk eshte ndjenja me e natyrshme ajo e luftes me cdo mjet dhe forme kur dikush pushton vendin tend. Patriotizmi apo atdhedashuria nuk eshte monopol i askujt ajo lloj ndjenje eshte prone e te gjithe atyre qe vendin e konsiderojne vater dhe familje. Deshira per te vene drejtesi per vellain, motren babain , nenen apo femijen e vrare nuk ka nevoje per stimulim sepse buron prej dhimbjes. 

Ne biografine me te famshme te Napoleonit te shkruar nga Tarle-ja gjithmone me ka bere pershtypje nje moment gjate rezistences spanjolle ne pushtimin francez. Nje kompani me ushtare franceze hyn ne nje shtepi ku brenda saj gjendet nje grua spanjolle me femijen e saj te mitur. Kapiteni i kerkon gruas ushqim per kompanine dhe ajo i ofron buke. Kapiteni i thote ta provoje ajo e para dhe ajo kaperdin nje kafshate, me pas kapiteni i ben me shenje drejt femijes dhe gruaja ndan nje kafshate edhe per te. Kompania rremben pjesen tjeter te ushqimit dhe fillon te shuaje urine  ..... pas disa minutash gruaja me femijen vdesin nen helmin e bukes per t'u shoqeruar me pas ne te njejtin fat nga e gjithe kompania.

A mund te me thoni se cili eshte ai udheheqes qe mund te binde nje nene te vrase me vetedije femijen e vetem ????? Keto nuk jane veprime qe vijne prej udhezimeve por prej nje shpirti qe pranon te sakrifikoje gjene me te shtrenjte per nje dashuri me te madhe dhe me te shenjte ... ajo per vendin .

Se dyti nga te gjithe lideret arabe Arafati eshte i vetmi i zgjedhur me vota, ndaj dhe injorimi apo menjanimi qe kerkohet ti behet atij perkthehet si nje shperfillje e vullnetit te atyre qe e kane zgjedhur. Ky proces paqe kerkon nje vullnet sa me te gjere per te siguruar zbatimin e tij dhe seleksionimet klienteliste nuk i sherbejne ketij qellimi. 

Bushi kur erdhi ne pushtet deklaroi se nuk kishte nder mend te perzihej ne krizen e lindjes se mesme. Ne gjuhen e praktikes kjo perkthehet dore te lire Izraelit per cdo veprim. Deklaratat qe denonin Izraelin per vrasjet e femijeve palestineze jovetem ishin melodi ne krahasim me etiketimet si terroriste te adresuara nga lidereve palestineze per raste analoge ne Izrael por nuk shoqeroheshin te pakten me ndalimin e shitjes se armeve qe ky shtet pushtues perdor per te realizuar denimet kolektive dhe ekzekutimet pa gjyq.

Sot i njejti njeri qe e konsideron Sharonin si paqeberes ofron vullentin e tij per nje proces paqeje. Une nuk deshiroj ta paragjykoj as vullnetin dhe as konkluzionet e kesaj perpjekje por dua te kujtoj dicka .... Bill Klintoni tentoi te arrinte nje proces paqeje duke pasur si interlokutor te vetin Barakun (partia laburiste e hapur per paqe) dhe Arafatin dhe nuk arriti dot te gjente nje zgjidhje te pranueshme nga te gjitha palet, sepse Baraku sadoqe me liberal se Sharoni nuk pranoi kthimin e refugjateve te larguar dhunshem nga Izraeli si dhe mosperfshirjen e Jeruzalemit brenda kufijve te Izraelit megjithese sipas kufijve te vendosur nga OKB (qe eshte i vetmi burim legjitimiteti per shtetin izraelit) Jeruzalemi nuk perfshihet dhe ben pjese ne ato qe e gjithe bota i quan territoret e pushtuara. 

Une dyshoj shume se Bushi mund te kete vullnetin per t'i imponuar Sharonit kushte qe Baraku i refuzoi dhe menjehere me shkon mendja se njeriu mbi te cilin do te ushtrohet presioni do te jete Abu Mazen. I cili nga ana e tij nese i nenshtrohet presionit do te humbe mbeshtetjen e paprovuar te opinionit dhe nese nuk pranon serish nuk do te kemi paqe. Per mua paqe do te kete atehere kur presioni nuk do te ushtrohet mbi viktimen por mbi agresorin dhe kur ai do te detyrohet te kthehet ne ato kufinj qe i njihen nga e gjithe bota ... cdo gje tjeter edhe ne mosqofte demagogji eshte e destinuar te deshtoje.

----------


## Vinny_T

Plotesisht dakort me nanalizen qe ben me siper Orku.

----------


## Albo

> Valle e re me muzike te vjeter !!!!


Eshte e anasjellta, Valle e vjeter me muzike te re!



> Per mua nuk ka asnje dyshim se paqja u nevojitet palestinezeve me shume se izraeliteve sepse ata jane me te varfer dhe me te pazhvilluar ekonomikisht, ta keqarmatosur dhe me nje infrastrukture te shkaterruar.


Paqen e kerkojne te dy popujt njesoj si izraelitet qe duan te fitojne sigurine ne jeten e perditshme duke eleminuar terrorizmin, edhe palestinezet qe duan lirine dhe pavaresine per heren e pare ne historine e tyre moderne.



> Eshte krejt e qarte qe askush nuk deshiron te jetoje ferrin e lartpermendur prej deshires apo mentalitetit. Por ai komb midis harreses per nje padrejtesi historike, spastrimeve etnike, genocidit, masakrave, vrasjeve, shpronesimeve, poshtrimeve nga njera ane dhe mosharreses nga ana tjeter ka zgjedhur te dyten. Ata nuk duan nje mireqenie te ngritur mbi nje atdhe te copetuar nga pushtuesi, mbi gjakun e atyre dhjetra mijera te pafajshemve qe u vrane nen dhunen e eger te spastrimit etnik, mbi varret e femijeve te tyre qe nuk u rriten kurre, mbi shpirtrat e atyre qe nuk u linden kurre, mbi sakrificen e atyre qe dhane jeten duke luftuar nje fuqi berthamore, mbi nderin dhe dinjitetin e neperkembur ne kundershtim me cdo ligj dhe moral te nje kombi qe jeton si refugjat ne token e tij. Ata kane zgjedhur rezistencen per hir te vendit dhe kombit te tyre.


Fjale te bukura por te pavlera. Sot jane palestinezet qe vuajne, 1000 vjet me pare ishin izraelitet ata qe vuanin nen sundimin e arabeve. Ajo qe njihet si "Toke e Shenjte" eshte toka ku ka lindur njerezimi dhe historia dhe te kerkosh te gjesh te drejten historike eshte njesoj si te kerkosh gjilperen ne kashte.



> 1 - Se pari a nuk eshte ndjenja me e natyrshme ajo e luftes me cdo mjet dhe forme kur dikush pushton vendin tend. Patriotizmi apo atdhedashuria nuk eshte monopol i askujt ajo lloj ndjenje eshte prone e te gjithe atyre qe vendin e konsiderojne vater dhe familje. Deshira per te vene drejtesi per vellain, motren babain , nenen apo femijen e vrare nuk ka nevoje per stimulim sepse buron prej dhimbjes.


Nese ti mbeshtet zgjidhjen me anen te forces per kete konflikt, atehere duhet te pranosh edhe dhunen e ushtruar nga ushtaret izraelite ndaj palestinezeve. Kur vjen puna tek lufta, arsyeja dhe humanizmi vrihen dhe i lene rradhe forces shkaterruese. Palestinezet nuk kane asnje shans perballe izraeliteve kur vjen fjala tek nje konflikt i armatosur, ky eshte realiteti.



> A mund te me thoni se cili eshte ai udheheqes qe mund te binde nje nene te vrase me vetedije femijen e vetem ????? Keto nuk jane veprime qe vijne prej udhezimeve por prej nje shpirti qe pranon te sakrifikoje gjene me te shtrenjte per nje dashuri me te madhe dhe me te shenjte ... ajo per vendin .


Nje popull qe kerkon paqen, ngrihet ne lufte kunder pushtuesit duke luftuar USHTRINE e tij. Ky popull qe zgjedh luften ballore me pushtuesin eshte popull heroik. Nje popull qe kerkon te luftoje per pavaresi duke marre jete njerezish te pafajshem qe nuk kane asnje lidhje me ushtrine izraelite, e kane emrin terroriste. Ka nje dallim te madh midis dy luftrave.



> Bushi kur erdhi ne pushtet deklaroi se nuk kishte nder mend te perzihej ne krizen e lindjes se mesme. Ne gjuhen e praktikes kjo perkthehet dore te lire Izraelit per cdo veprim. Deklaratat qe denonin Izraelin per vrasjet e femijeve palestineze jovetem ishin melodi ne krahasim me etiketimet si terroriste te adresuara nga lidereve palestineze per raste analoge ne Izrael por nuk shoqeroheshin te pakten me ndalimin e shitjes se armeve qe ky shtet pushtues perdor per te realizuar denimet kolektive dhe ekzekutimet pa gjyq


Kur Bush erdhi ne Shtepine e Bardhe, Akordi i Oslos ishte varrosur dhe kishte 3 muaj qe kishte filluar Intifada e dyte palestineze. Te gjitha perpjekjet kolosale te presidentit Klinton kishin deshtuar dhe pavaresisht se Barak i kishte ofruar Arafatit planin me te mire te paqes qe nga fillimi i konfliktit, ai e refuzoi ate edhe pse ne rradhet e delegacionit palestinez kishte zera qe donin te shihnin nje pranim te ketij plani. Arafat e refuzoi planin jo per arsye thelbesore, por sepse nuk deshironte ta portretizonte veten ne boten arabe si "Tradhtari qe beri paqe me Izraelin". Arafat edhe pse eshte pa shkolle e di kaq gje qe po te bente paqe me Izraelin, gjithe ndihma e deriatehershme per te dhe autoritetin palestinez do te merrte fund dhe mund te kthehej edhe ne urrejtje.



> Sot i njejti njeri qe e konsideron Sharonin si paqeberes ofron vullentin e tij per nje proces paqeje. Une nuk deshiroj ta paragjykoj as vullnetin dhe as konkluzionet e kesaj perpjekje por dua te kujtoj dicka .... Bill Klintoni tentoi te arrinte nje proces paqeje duke pasur si interlokutor te vetin Barakun (partia laburiste e hapur per paqe) dhe Arafatin dhe nuk arriti dot te gjente nje zgjidhje te pranueshme nga te gjitha palet, sepse Baraku sadoqe me liberal se Sharoni nuk pranoi kthimin e refugjateve te larguar dhunshem nga Izraeli si dhe mosperfshirjen e Jeruzalemit brenda kufijve te Izraelit megjithese sipas kufijve te vendosur nga OKB (qe eshte i vetmi burim legjitimiteti per shtetin izraelit) Jeruzalemi nuk perfshihet dhe ben pjese ne ato qe e gjithe bota i quan territoret e pushtuara.


Ajo qe Barak i ofroi palestinezeve ishte dicka me shume se sa vete populli izraelit ishte gati te leshonte, prandaj kjo coi edhe ne rrezimin e menjehershem te Barak nga pushteti dhe zgjedhjen e Sharon. Ai plan konsiderohet si "plani me i mire i paqes" qe as mendohet qe palestinezet ta shohin me me sy. Persa i perket problemit te 1.2 milion refugjateve palestineze, ai asnjehere nuk ka per te patur zgjidhje kthimin e tyre ne tokat e tyre pasi kjo do te bente qe te ndryshonte demografia e shtetit te izraelit, do te kish me shume arabe se sa izraelite ne Izrael. Vete Arafat e ka te qarte kete dhe pala amerikane ofroi miliarda dollare kompesim per refugjatet por Arafat nuk pranoi dhe e perdori kete pike vetem si justifikim per te justifikuar mungesen e tij te vullnetit per te bere paqe. Fillimi i intifades dhe implikimi direkt i Arafat dhe organizatave te tij ne te nxorri ne drite se ne planet e Arafatit nuk ishte paqja por shkaterrimi i shtetit te Izraelit. Kjo beri qe Arafat te fitoje statusin e terroristit ne adminstraten e Bush dhe sot e kesaj dite ai nuk ka shkelur dhe nuk do ti shkele me kembe ne Washington.

----------

